# Do You Like Spicy Foods?



## Lady Isla

Do you enjoy eating at least moderately spicy foods on a regular basis?


----------



## FakeLefty

Love it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

YAYYY!!! first to vote!


Yeah, actually I just ordered 2 giant 32oz restaurant kitchen style thingies of Tobasco sauce. I probably use it everyday.

Indian food is the only challenge I've had. "How spicy?" "Very." Indian waiter chuckles something evil. I'm literally sweating 15 minutes later. "Extra ice water please" But it hurt so good :laughing:


----------



## Highway Nights

I love spicy food.


----------



## Rice

I love it.


----------



## blood roots

Yes. I consume hot sauce like it's water.


----------



## VibratingTower

Never enjoyed spicey food even though I'm a "cajun" xD. I find it just takes the flavor out the food I'm eating and all I think about is "okay now my mouth is burning, where's the drink".


----------



## Twitchie

Yeah, I like spicy food.


----------



## Turelie

I love it even though it makes me hiccup like crazy.


----------



## Ninjaws

I love the burning sensation in my mouth, so yes.


----------



## Loaf

Yep, actually just finished eating a hot and spicy meat feast pizza with extra jalepenos, and a tub of hot sauce for with the crust.


----------



## KingAndrew

Of course I love spicy food.


----------



## Zoel.fahmi

absolutely, i can't even eat without spicy taste


----------



## Winegums

I make my own hot sauce, chili/habanero oil, hot wings, and more. 

I love spicy food!


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

I too make my own hot sauce and chili oil and I grow my own chili peppers of varying scoville ratings. I've also spent quite a bit of time in Thailand and Sichuan. Throwing chilies on something at least once a day is the norm for me.


----------



## NurseCat

YeeEEEEeeeeSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Catallena




----------



## stiletto

I enjoy spicy food a great deal. My standard is 5 stars at wings places (at least).


----------



## johnnyyukon

I think it's interesting that "non-SPs" have a "0" count so far.



Also, what does this tell you?





















mmmmm, can't wait.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I can't live without hot sauce. I usually buy two tabasco bottles, one habanero and one chipotle, mix them up (cos chipotle is just not hot enough) and add it into everything and anything. 
My doctor has actually told me to cut down on hot stuff, or I'll have stomach issues in a few years, but I just can't.


----------



## kmn1999

Yes - love


----------



## TimeIsExpensive

The burning sensation corresponds nicely to my quite intense goals.


----------



## shameless

Spicy yes (but not burning hot).


----------



## Wubtavia

Short answer - yes.
Excited answer - YES! 
Heat is love, heat is life. There are particular dishes in which I feel compelled to create more of a Cholula soup rather than just the small recommended amount. Let's not forget adding obligatory pepper seasoning, be it grounded black, crushed red, cayenne, etc.

Interesting tidbit: according to a recent study, men who like spicy foods have higher levels of testosterone. Talk about being macho!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Absolutely!! Everyone needs spice in their life : )


----------



## feelionnaire

Apparently eating spicy food is beneficial to my well-being.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Wubtavia said:


> Short answer - yes.
> Excited answer - YES!


----------



## Loaf

Yup


----------



## Flow Ozzy

I love spicy food, especially the 'desi variety' [ Indian/Pakistani ] as it is available cheaply here in Karachi, Pakistan. I just had Nihari in breakfast, it's a spicy, greasy beef stew garsnished with lots and lots of green chilies :crazy: and most of the time it's too hot to handle for non-desis :tongue: 

I haven't tried any Mexican food, have heard a lot about it but desi spicy food rocks ! roud:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

subzhero said:


> I love spicy food, especially the 'desi variety' [ Indian/Pakistani ] as it is available cheaply here in Karachi, Pakistan. I just had Nihari in breakfast, it's a spicy, greasy beef stew garsnished with lots and lots of green chilies :crazy: and most of the time it's too hot to handle for non-desis :tongue:
> 
> I haven't tried any Mexican food, have heard a lot about it but desi spicy food rocks ! roud:


It sucks that beef is so underutilised in Indian food. It's the most amazing meat.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Big Daddy Kane said:


> It sucks that beef is so underutilised in Indian food. It's the most amazing meat.


I hear that all the time, but mutton is more cheaper there as compare to here. But, stuff like Nihari is best with beef or veal.


----------



## Dagmar

I like lots of spice and don't mind too much even if my mouth is on fire because I can usually grab some milk.

Types of spicy foods I love:
Ghost pepper sauce
Tobasco sauce
Most anything with cayenne, habanero, jalepeño, pepperoccini or chipotle peppers
Curry (any kind, but preferably the spiciest)
Cajun chicken or beef
Pad Thai with extra chili sauce
Taco meat with spices
Sandwiches with spicy pepper slices
Hominy Ortega


Basically I like LOTS of spice.


----------



## GinaM

Supposedly spicy restaurant food is almost never hot enough for my taste, but I prefer to eat at home, anyway.


----------



## The Dude

I like spicy if it blends with other flavors, especially sweet, but spicy just to be spicy...nope.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

No, I don't like spicy food.


----------



## Bijoux

I LOVE spicy food. The spicier the better imo. Then again I'm half Latina so that is to be expected. :wink:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Bijouxx said:


> I LOVE spicy food. The spicier the better imo. Then again I'm half Latina so that is to be expected. :wink:


Ever tried 'Indian food' as a challenge ? :tongue:


----------



## Bijoux

Nazgul Punani said:


> Ever tried 'Indian food' as a challenge ? :tongue:


Indian food is one of my faves! I always order a dish with the spiciest setting. They have some of the hottest foods out there. :happy:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Bijouxx said:


> Indian food is one of my faves! I always order a dish with the spiciest setting. They have some of the hottest foods out there. :happy:


Awesome :biggrin: what are your favourites ? @Taj Badalandabad we got someone here who's into 'desi cuisine' :]


----------



## Bijoux

Nazgul Punani said:


> Awesome :biggrin: what are your favourites ? @Taj Badalandabad we got someone here who's into 'desi cuisine' :]


I love aloo gobi, chickpea dal, veggie/potato samosas and pakoras. I've always really liked saag paneer too, but I don't eat dairy anymore. Damn, I'm getting hungry just thinking about this, haha.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Bijouxx said:


> I love aloo gobi, chickpea dal, veggie/potato samosas and pakoras. I've always really liked saag paneer too, but I don't eat dairy anymore. Damn, I'm getting hungry just thinking about this, haha.


Ahaha, so apart from the vegetarian stuff you haven't eaten anything with meat in it ? like Biryani, Pulao ? [ both are rice dishes ] btw samosas, pakoras are mostly snack items here and the other stuff we have eat on a daily routine ... The gourmet stuff usually looks like this : 










PS Apologies if you are vegan ...


----------



## Bijoux

Nazgul Punani said:


> Ahaha, so apart from the vegetarian stuff you haven't eaten anything with meat in it ? like Biryani, Pulao ? [ both are rice dishes ] btw samosas, pakoras are mostly snack items here and the other stuff we have eat on a daily routine ... The gourmet stuff usually looks like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Apologies if you are vegan ...


No I haven't. I actually only first tried Indian cuisine, when I was a vegetarian. Haha, I should have clarified that I've only had Indian food in Indian restaurants here in America, so I'm sure they are not as authentic since they are marketed to Americans. I've had other dishes too, I just couldn't remember the names, but I remember they were all very good.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Bijouxx said:


> No I haven't. I actually only first tried Indian cuisine, when I was a vegetarian. Haha, I should have clarified that I've only had Indian food in Indian restaurants here in America, so I'm sure they are not as authentic since they are marketed to Americans. I've had other dishes too, I just couldn't remember the names, but I remember they were all very good.


Yeah, I get that ... most of the time they will try to keep the 'heat' down otherwise nobody will visit their place the next time. Anyhow, you should try Pakistani food too actually it is more or less the same as Indian food [ apart from a few ethnic flavours ].

I think, we 'desis' eat too much spices probably that's why so many of us around me have digestion and colon issues. 

The ad kinda shows our addiction with spicy stuff :tongue:


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Yeah, it's an endorphin rush (more so than exercising, in which case my endorphins don't seem to be working lol). And I like to push my threshold :ball:

I have been putting red pepper flakes on a lot of my food lately, that seems boring otherwise (pastas and soups mostly). And I always make spicy omelets, the kind that makes you cough and sniffle if you're weak 



johnnyyukon said:


> YAYYY!!! first to vote!
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually I just ordered 2 giant 32oz restaurant kitchen style thingies of Tobasco sauce. I probably use it everyday.
> 
> Indian food is the only challenge I've had. "How spicy?" "Very." Indian waiter chuckles something evil. I'm literally sweating 15 minutes later. "Extra ice water please" But it hurt so good :laughing:


Yeah I once asked for less spicy Vindaloo. It was very..wimpy-feeling. I never have to make that kind of request. But that just makes me want to defeat the vindaloo...


----------



## Bijoux

Nazgul Punani said:


> Yeah, I get that ... most of the time they will try to keep the 'heat' down otherwise nobody will visit their place the next time. Anyhow, you should try Pakistani food too actually it is more or less the same as Indian food [ apart from a few ethnic flavours ].
> 
> I think, we 'desis' eat too much spices probably that's why so many of us around me have digestion and colon issues.
> 
> The ad kinda shows our addiction with spicy stuff :tongue:


I've never had Pakistani food before, but I'm sure it would be just as good too. That ad does indeed showcase just how spicy the food can be. :happy:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Bijouxx said:


> I've never had Pakistani food before, but I'm sure it would be just as good too. That ad does indeed showcase just how spicy the food can be. :happy:


Actually you already have [ at least some of it ], the aloo gobi, saag paneer and snack items like samosay, pakoray you have mentioned here are the same stuff we eat here in Pakistan too [ both the countries happen to share the same roots, use the same spices and stuff so flavours are mostly similar especially when it comes to North Indian cuisine ].


----------



## knightlevante

I wish I can eat spicy foods, but...My gastrointestinal system doesn't permit me to do so. I have an evil stomach which will explode after I consume spicy things, even though it might only be a single bite of Jalapeno!


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

I love eating spicy food. It is a part of my Trinidadian culture


----------



## The red spirit

Not really, but I have problems with acids in stomach, so I shouldn't eat them a lot of them, unless I want to throw up after 2-3 hours.


----------



## johnnyyukon

ninjahitsawall said:


> Yeah, it's an endorphin rush (more so than exercising, in which case my endorphins don't seem to be working lol). And I like to push my threshold :ball:
> 
> I have been putting red pepper flakes on a lot of my food lately, that seems boring otherwise (pastas and soups mostly). And I always make spicy omelets, the kind that makes you cough and sniffle if you're weak
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I once asked for less spicy Vindaloo. It was very..wimpy-feeling. I never have to make that kind of request. But that just makes me want to defeat the vindaloo...


So I don't find red pepper flakes all that spicy, but there's something about it like on pizza obviously, that just makes it gooder. Texture or subtle flavor, don't know, but I always have some in the kitchen.


So recently I've been buying up and using pepper jam and/or relish. Tobasco even makes a few. AMAZING on hamburgers, hot dogs, and of course, crackers, cream cheese and habenero jelly.......I'm drooling.

ha, the Indians don't fuck around like the Thai people. I fully support your decision to, one day, vanquish that Vindaloo.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

johnnyyukon said:


> So I don't find red pepper flakes all that spicy, but there's something about it like on pizza obviously, that just makes it gooder. Texture or subtle flavor, don't know, but I always have some in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> So recently I've been buying up and using pepper jam and/or relish. Tobasco even makes a few. AMAZING on hamburgers, hot dogs, and of course, crackers, cream cheese and habenero jelly.......I'm drooling.
> 
> ha, the Indians don't fuck around like the Thai people. I fully support your decision to, one day, vanquish that Vindaloo.


Got one of these the other day for when I want something spicier than red pepper (but not the assorted aka watered down version): 









The "red pepper" version of this is even less spicy than red pepper flakes. It has to be the pure chili one 

Cayenne powder is very good too.


----------



## johnnyyukon

ninjahitsawall said:


> Got one of these the other day for when I want something spicier than red pepper (but not the assorted aka watered down version):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "red pepper" version of this is even less spicy than red pepper flakes. It has to be the pure chili one
> 
> Cayenne powder is very good too.


See, I think of "chili powder" as seasoning for chili. And not spicy, or at least not enough for me to notice. Probably a regional thing, you from? Def never heard of that, ingredients look yummy.

To be honest, nothing is ever spicy enough (ok, there's that vindaloo). Well, kind of. If I add like a LOT of tabasco, and/or cayenne, it can get there, but i guess I'm just too lazy to go get something hardcore, like some black market ghost pepper essence. ha.


I think I have a spicy food super power cuz when I was like 14, me and 2 other idiots dared each other to bite into these really strong, homemade habaneros like a freaking apple. My face was on fire for hours, constantly dunking my head in the pool, drinking milk. Even the places on my skin where I touched were burning the next morning. 

But it was uh, real fun, def recommend it


----------



## atamagasuita

I so love korean food. Period

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## INFJenNiFer

No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeta Neprok

I love spicy food, it's so good! :kitteh:


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

I AM ALL FOR SPICEH BABEH. I do like to be a sadist to my tastebuds. :wink:
Examples are:
Xxtra Hot Cheetos (okay, junk food lol). Nope, not regular Hot Cheetos. Xxtra Hot Cheetos. 
Sriracha hot sauce or regular hot sauce (spicy staple in rice. soups. noodles, fries, pizza, burgers, etc.)
Buffalo chicken.
SPICY RAMEN NOODLES! I love even the one people struggle to eat ("spicy noodle challenge").
Spicy chicken nuggets/chicken.
Spicy chilli fries.
And, every time I eat noodles or pho or whatever, I add either the regular small hot chilli into it, or if I feel more adventruous, 1-2 pieces of cerrano in it. :laughing:


----------



## shazam

Love it, I always order the hottest thing on the menu when ordering pizza. Always goes down so well with a cup of hot tea.


----------



## atamagasuita

Korean food for the win. I sooooo love korean food. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## severn

I love spicy food. Arab and mexican food are the best. I love highly seasoned foods.
I love bittersweet stuff too. Like the Chinese sweet and sour sauce and of course bbq.


----------

